
Build Boss Daily Development Cycle - kenjinp
https://abovetheapi.com/posts/build-boss-daily-development-cycle
======
vinceguidry
Deleting old branches is something that really helps with sanity but almost
never gets done. It really should be a formalized process. But then the
formalized process in many cases isn't done. I've lost count of the number of
times we've come to the awareness, multiple times, that we need to do <thing-
that-prevents-wasting-a-whole-day-to-dealing-with-git> and having it never get
done again until it bites us again. Oh well. At least we're still getting
paid.

~~~
delinka
Using on-prem bitbucket at work, and it's got an option to delete branches on
merge: approve a PR, click merge, offered the option on the confirmation
modal.

Is this not a common feature in other tools?

------
maephisto
awesome read!

~~~
kenjinp
Thanks! I was trying to make something simple for my team that has no patience
for discipline and protocol. I think it's simple enough that even the laziest
of devs (often me) and dev teams can give it a try

------
sctb
Since this is in fairly standard article format, we've removed “Show HN” so
users aren't misled.

